# Couldn't get offshore so did next best thing



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Schedule did not allow an offshore trip so I took my niece and some of her friends on a dolphin cruise. Had a blast, ran outside to P'cola, ate lunch and returned via intercoastal, gorgeous day on the water!

Hopefully I will have some reports soon of fish!

Me and the girls


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Look foward to seeing you in your new boat offshore and at the MBGFC this year!


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

beautiful crew and boat, look forward to seeing ya on the troll.


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

That's a heck of a ruse to go look for Cobia!


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Man that must of sucked, such a small boat and not enough eye candy.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

Great time with the family.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

Tough job but someone has to do it. The new rig looks great.


----------

